# Possible cutout in a steeple?!



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Shoot for the moon and back off just a tad.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Put in your price that they have to build scaffolding up to the bees. Then price it *at least double* whatever you regularly charge, maybe more. Remember it takes time to get your bee junk to the top of the scaffolding and then back down to the ground. Plus working in a harness, depending on how the scaffolding is built. If they are pissy bees remember too you have no place to run off to either. Not all bees are worth the effort. I did ride a crane basket to 85 foot for a bee tree, great fun!

Good luck and take pics!


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for your input. Good idea about having them build scaffolding up to the bees. That would make things a whole lot easier!! I'm hoping I can get them from inside though! I'm pretty sure the steeple portion is just unfinished, open lumber on the inside. Not sure if they can build scaffolding in there? Hive is probably positioned in the rafters. I'll find out tonight & yes I'll take pictures this time!!!😀


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I'm no good that high in the air. So I would say nothing is worth it.


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, I did it!!! I took your advice Mr. Beeman and I 'Shot for the Moon' and then backed off just a tad! 😄
I submitted a proposal outlining everything I would do and everything that I required the Restoration Company to provide, etc. 
It took them 3-4 weeks to get back to me with the signed contract. Another week to schedule it, get the permits, and arrange for the police to come because we had to shut down one lane at the intersection. It took me literally less than an 2 hours to cut it down, caged the queen, boxed the bees & brood, collect my check and off to home!
Best removal ever! Next to no honey or nectar and 5 full frames of capped brood. 
This hive is one for the books too! I could not believe it, they had no access to get inside the bldg. Just the 'nooks & crannys' created by the trim details of the bldg. and a very well built hive that must have deflected the cold wintry winds in order for them to survive.
Yes, it was very high up as you can see in the pics but the 120' boom truck was as stable as can be. It was a beautiful day and the view of the harbor was great!!

http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/JonnyBeeGood1/library/Mobile Uploads/Honey Bee Removal


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Good for you! Just looking at the pictures taken from the Steeple and looking down to the ground scared me. I wouldn't have ever attemped it.

Glad it worked out that you were able to do it so quickly and the bees weren't in a hard to access area!


----------



## AChabot (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome cut-out, bet that's a great feeling!


----------

